# Adirondack snow?



## Jason (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone know if there is snow in the Adirondack's yet? I heard that the peaks had snow in late October, and I'll be heading out there in late November (in about two weeks). I'm wondering if I should pack gaiters or not. We'll be (hopefully) climbing Porter and Cascade.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 14, 2005)

From VFTT :Trail: Cascade & Porter
Date Hiked: 11/12/2005

Conditions: The trail was frozen from bottom to summit with a thick layer of ice all way long. Due to to beautiful sunny day, the ice melt in the afternoon to ease our way down.

Special Required Equipment: Good hicking boot or carmpons useful. Hiking stick were really useful all way long.

Comments: Great mountains to do. Not a long Hike, about 1h30 up.
Wunderful view of Adirondaks Summits.

Cold front coming thru this week & Lake Effects will kick in, depending on wind direction & strength, could get some.  I'd bring gaiters, crampons & snowshoes at least in the car.  (Depending on weather on 12/2 I may be doing same trip or Street & Nye -or if miserable, Catskills & that's what I'm planning on doing.)


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> From VFTT :Trail: Cascade & Porter



That's awesome, thanks. What's VFTT?


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2005)

Nevermind... Views From The Top... got it.  Should  Google these acronyms before I ask. Thanks again!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I saw this past weekend up at Phelps in the ADKs.
I was really expecting more snow and was sweating the whole day, my snowshoes were useless. Crampons were KEY (not necessary, but definitively put me more at ease) from around 3000-3500 and up!


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I've got some good winter hiking books and gaiters and I'll take those. I go on the 25-27. I have no crampons but if it's getting too slick, I'll just stop. Nobody in the group has crampons so nobody's going to be holding the others back if they decide not to summit due to that. 

Thanks for the info!

VFTT -> bookmarked.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 16, 2005)

Jason said:
			
		

> I have no crampons but if it's getting too slick, I'll just stop. Nobody in the group has crampons so nobody's going to be holding the others back if they decide not to summit due to that.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


No worries, there were plenty of people without crampons doing just fine. ADK trails are usually pretty narrow and full of great trees to grab hold of


----------



## Npage148 (Nov 17, 2005)

Ill be hiking that weekend too without crampons, but i do have snowshoes if needed.  Id like to get up the placid area but i will probably end up doing snowy outside of indian lake (the forgotten high peak of the south).  This lack of daylight really hampers my hiking.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 17, 2005)

That's what headlamps are for!  Start early or get off the tricky stuff by 4:30.

No crampons for Porter Cascade, probably okay trail at times is moderate or so in climbing but never brutal, Porter should be no issue & should get some views from Cascade.  The very cone is all rock, if frozen standing on the actual summit may be difficult without crampons.  Since it's bare, if a few warm sunny days, it may be all rock.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds good! I've got good warm hiking boots and gaiters if the snow gets deep, so hopefully that'll do. I'm looking forward to peering out from Cascade. I chose a couple of the smaller peaks on purpose, since I've never been backpacking this late in the year.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 17, 2005)

Jason,

Day hiking or backpacking?  This time of year the camping aspect is probably the more difficult of backpacking, boots freeze if left outside of your bag, some stoves don't do well in the cold, sitting aroud camp does not generate as much heat as a stiff climb & on top of that, can you say Pee Bottle?


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 5, 2005)

Jason,

Did you go?

How was it?

on 12/2 only a dusting was left but more expected...


----------

